# Hydraulic Lift Question



## avery53 (Aug 31, 2004)

I finally received the parts I needed to get this thing going. 
I ran into a little snag when putting on the belt. 
The book calls for a 31 inch belt which I put on. There is not enough adjustment to tighten the belt.
Someone put a 4" pully on the pump which is too small.
My question is, does anyone know what size pully is supposed to be on the pump?
The parts listing does not give a size for the pully.
I'm guessing a 5 or a 6 inch.

Thanks avery53:argh:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Avery
The pulley diameter is 4 9/16" Can you get a smaller belt?


----------



## avery53 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Pully*

I thought of the belt, but was not sure if the smaller pully would spin the pump too fast.
Thanks avery53


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Avery
I'm not sure if 9/16" would make that much difference. Especially when you take into consideration the pump will operate across the full RPM range.

If you need a new pulley, try sonny's. I just bought one recently.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I personally wouldn't think the smaller pulley would be a problem. It's going to spin the pump a little faster. Without doing the math I'd guess 20 rpm, 50 at the most.


----------



## avery53 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Pully*

I picked up a 30 inch belt and will see if it will fit.
Thanks for the help
avery53


----------



## sniknuoy49 (Nov 6, 2004)

*hydralics*

hello i just got parts for my g14 i got a pump cylinder and bracket not sure how it mounts up to motor and under tractor do you have a diagrams if so i can take pictures and sent or post the bracket i have




thank you


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

sniknuoy49
Welcome to TF!

Here's a link to the hydraulic kit diagram and parts list posted a few pages back here on TF. If you haven't taken the time yet, check all the pages here. I think we have about 10 pages here in the bolens section with some helpful diagrams and parts lists.
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4962

Anyway, back to your question. The kit should have 2 square tube brackets which mount under the engine and replace those small round spacers there now. Then the pump mounting bracket attaches to these bars on the right side of the tractor. There is already a groove for the belt on the same pulley as the pto/drive belts. You'll need to loosen the drive belts and remove them from the pulley to get to the smaller center groove used for the hydraulics. The large flat plate that holds the cylinder mounts on top of the transmission, partially under the seat. On the G14 there is a "knock out" area in the lower front right side of the fender that needs to be removed for the cylinder to pass through. The small bracket at the front of the cylinder mounts to the tractor lift. The long handle used for raising and lowering attachments has to be removed also. HTH


----------



## avery53 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Hydraulics*

sixchows is right, just print off the picture and you can see how it goes together. It is a very simple but effective set-up.
Wish I would have found one years ago.
avery53


----------



## sniknuoy49 (Nov 6, 2004)

*hydraulics*

sixchows and avery53

thank you for the info i got it in a box friday and didn't have time to look everything over but yesterday i figured it out and was figureing a way to use it as a three point hitch lift which i have 

so thank you for your help


sniknuoy49


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

sniknuoy49
Glad to help! Can you post some pics of the 3pt?


----------

